# E. tricolor "Rio"



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just off the plane =P




























This pic was through the plastic but good shot of the leg markings.












-Nish


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Definitely look different then my highland tri's. Nice frogs!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice Nish! I really hope these take hold in the hobby.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks. Now to do some superpig/naturose feeding and see what I can come up with in the babies =P

I think they're close to if not adult but haven't heard any calling.

-Nish


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow they look amazing. I love all the different epips. If they breed like my SIs you'll have plenty of froglets. Put me on the list.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I will get those leg markings red =P lol. I will find a way.

-Nish


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I think they are cool as is with yellow


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

The yellow stays bright yellow the flash marks are bright red in the wild. Need to supplement =P

-Nish


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They look awesome, kindof like a split btw highland and moraspunga.

Can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is an awesome frog! I'm not usually excited to see tricolor pics, but that is a morph I would love to have

How many did you get?

John


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I got six altogether. Should be ok for sex ratio lol -_-

-Nish

P.S. I have bad luck sometimes D= I think WIKIRI did a bit to try and separate them based on sex so I should be ok... hopefully off by 1 at most.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet! Send me some froglets when you get over run

John


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

If they are anything like moraspunga or highland they will breed well, just a matter of how well the tads or froglets do. 

We will see.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really stunning! I'm envious! Compliments


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Those are NICE! Good luck with them.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Whoee...that is a pretty frog.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Got my frogs yesterday. They are beautiful. Very happy i got them. By the pictures posted by Understory they resembled Moraspunga, but now seeing them in person there are a lot of differences. Much more yellow and orange coloring, and more striking and visible flash marks.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome frogs!

Do all the Tricolor morphs make the same call? (high pitched one)
Or does every morph have its own unique call.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I will make those flash marks red.

-Nish


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

VPardoel said:


> Awesome frogs!
> 
> Do all the Tricolor morphs make the same call? (high pitched one)
> Or does every morph have its own unique call.


I work with all the Epips anthonyi and tricolor currently available and I would say that they all have a high pitched called but slightly different. I can say when all the males are calling in the morning you can hear different trills from the different tanks. I'm not sure if thats because of the individual males or the if the species has a different call. 

But to answer your questions, YES they all have a high pitched call.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nish07 said:


> I will make those flash marks red.
> 
> -Nish


I have a feeling if the flash marks were supposed to be red, they would already have been.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Have you seen the parents? The flash marks of captive born tricolor have always been dull. The reasoning is assumed to be supplementation or possibly UVB.

Here are pics of the parents at Wikiri.

Wikiri Selva Viva - Epipedobates tricolor










Notice the red =P

-Nish


----------



## zonz540 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never been one for Epips, but maybe the typical photos just don't do them justice? These are pretty spectacular. Nice frogs!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

zonz540 said:


> I've never been one for Epips, but maybe the typical photos just don't do them justice? These are pretty spectacular. Nice frogs!


I would have to agree that most typical photos don't do them justice. Its difficult for me to get good photos of them that actually show off there colors well.

What they lack in flashy colors, they make up in personality, boldness and their call.

I actually having calling going in the Rio tank already. Apparently they are settling in nicely.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just saw one of my tricolors with tads all over its back. Couldn't get a photo but they're breeding =D

-Nish


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

When aren't tricolor breeding is a better question!


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Nish, 

How is your group doing? And when can I have some? 
Interested in froglet pics when the time comes.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

First clutch didn't do so great I think I have 4 tads in the water but I think they are breeding again. I'm not sure on their ages when I got them but they'll be breeding quite a bit soon I would guess.

-Nish


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous frogs, must have cost a pretty penny!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

First clutch looking great, 14 tads almost ready to be deposited


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful frogs. You can add me to the list for some froglets.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

toadlicker00 said:


> Beautiful frogs. You can add me to the list for some froglets.


Might have to say same here


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Finally got the male that was calling non stop and the huge female in the same tank. Two days later 13-15 egg clutch. Should be good =D

-Nish


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

HAVE THEM MAKE THOUSANDS. ( please!  )

(And please put me on the froglet wait list.)


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

very nice guy you got


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Other tub produced 14 egg clutch. Looks like I have them finally separated in the correct tubs. Should be swimming in tads soon. =D

-Nish


----------



## Psybahchick (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice looking frogs. Can't wait to see the offspring they produce. Congrats on getting the paired off and producing.


----------



## juliomjr1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I got 4 of these and just love them. Mine have had 4 clutches but the eggs have gone bad. I did find two tads in the pool so they hid some eggs on me. I have to work hard to figure out what is going wrong with the eggs. Looks like I have a 2.2 group!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Love these guys, I want some. Where did you all get them?


----------



## juliomjr1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Got them through UE.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Tad pics? I think I'm addicted. How's the group? I can hear one of my zarayunga calling now -- clearly they're interested too.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are they smaller than anthonyi?


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Those flash marks on the W/C ones are beautiful. This species is definitely getting moved onto the wish list!


----------

